# Lake Livingston Dam 19-Jan-2013



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Took family out to the dam today. Caught a few fish. Lost couples while trying to scoop them in the nest. No white bass today. Was 7 gates but then 4 gates all day.


Partly cloudy 

63°F 



Chance of rain:
10%
Wind:
S at 4 mph 
Sunrise:
7:18 am


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice. Way to hang in there. Sounds like the whites are down river. That change in flow may have hurt the fishing some.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the best bait for those stripers below the dam


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice stripers


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

the boys have grown a bunch since last year .. congrats
ditto on the fishing


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great looking fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are nice striped bass, looks like they are getting some big bellies with eggs/roe.
Great pictures of those jr anglers, the look of pride and excitement in their eyes!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go!! Good lookin fish and those little fishermen were hard at down there. When they get a little bigger you will have to get a bigger boat.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice mess o' fish!! Congrats!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the little ones and nice fish.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice stripers and I just love the smiles on the childrens faces. Great job.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent zebras! Good job!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice catch!!!! those smiles say it all!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like they were giggling too much to hold the fish. Lol Good looking boys!
Made for some awesome memories I bet!
Nice catch, beautiful stripers.

Hope your wife don't kick your butt for the fish slime in the house.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

"Hope your wife don't kick your butt for the fish slime in the house. "

That was my thought as well. I would be lucky not to end up sleeping under the dog house.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

forget the whites when you find stripes like those!...outstanding


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

A Draper said:


> "Hope your wife don't kick your butt for the fish slime in the house. "
> 
> That was my thought as well. I would be lucky not to end up sleeping under the dog house.


I thought i was alone in thinking that! Nice catch. Congrats

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

